# Growing phytoplankton



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I got a petri dish with a starter culture of phyto, i do not have the macro algea grow that the instruction say to use, after a bit of research i have read that you can use liquid miracle grow and kents essential elements. Just wondering instead of kents if i could use Flourish fresh water plant additive instead, i have a huge bottle of it that i do not need and would like to use it up.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Did you ever try this? Did it work out?


----------

